# HDMI connection not permitted



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

I know this is an ongoing issue, but my setup is different from others. My TiVo Bolt connects directly to my Samsung UN32M4500A TV.
I am getting the "HDMI connection not permitted" message on the screen. I have tried a few different HDMI cables and different inputs on my TV. Nothing seems to resolve the issue. Turning TiVo off and then back on does not make a difference. Some channels have audio; others do not.
My software version is 20.7.4b.RC3.USC-11-849.
How do I resolve this issue? Thanks.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

cpm0813 said:


> I know this is an ongoing issue, but my setup is different from others. My TiVo Bolt connects directly to my Samsung UN32M4500A TV.
> I am getting the "HDMI connection not permitted" message on the screen. I have tried a few different HDMI cables and different inputs on my TV. Nothing seems to resolve the issue. Turning TiVo off and then back on does not make a difference. Some channels have audio; others do not.
> My software version is 20.7.4b.RC3.USC-11-849.
> How do I resolve this issue? Thanks.


"HDCP is an anti-*piracy* protocol built right into the *HDMI* cable standard, but it doesn't actually work very well, and breaks the viewing experience."

Find the best cheapest HDMI cable that works.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> "HDCP is an anti-*piracy* protocol built right into the *HDMI* cable standard, but it doesn't actually work very well, and breaks the viewing experience."
> 
> Find the best cheapest HDMI cable that works.


I have tried three different cables. Problem is still there. I saw something about maybe an HDMI splitter solving the issue?

I have been using this TiVo and TV combination for years with no issue until now.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cpm0813 said:


> I have tried three different cables. Problem is still there. I saw something about maybe an HDMI splitter solving the issue?
> 
> I have been using this TiVo and TV combination for years with no issue until now.


That would probably make it worse, I'd suggest for now try setting the Tivo to 1080p not auto and see what happens.
I'd also turn standby off if you're using it, and if all three cables are the same brand I'd buy a new set from monoprice.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> That would probably make it worse, I'd suggest for now try setting the Tivo to 1080p not auto and see what happens.
> I'd also turn standby off if you're using it, and if all three cables are the same brand I'd buy a new set from monoprice.


I have tried all resolution options, problem won't go away. Standby mode being on or off doesn't seem to change anything.
Cables are different brands too.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like either defective TiVo or defective TV.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

Would an HDMI splitter solve this issue? It is supposed to help when you are having HDCP issues I have read.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

cpm0813 said:


> Would an HDMI splitter solve this issue? It is supposed to help when you are having HDCP issues I have read.


If it strips out the HDCP, then it should.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

keithg1964 said:


> If it strips out the HDCP, then it should.


Anything specific I need in a splitter for it to hopefully resolve this issue? Any specific models I should look at? Does it matter if there is only the TiVo and TV hooked up and I am not attaching a cable to any other devices?


----------



## rcbj (Feb 17, 2017)

I've had this as an occurring problem every few months since I got a new Bolt, my original Bolt still works fine.
Restarted: Tivo, cable modem, routers, switches, HDMI unplugged one side/both sides, changed and reset resolution (Tivo and TV) and then I remembered to unplug/plug the TV and voila!


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I remember some old posts with Samsung TVs having this problem. You might want to check if you TV has a firmware update and see if that helps. Also, in those old posts I'm pretty sure some were resolved by using a splitter. Try searching for Samsung TVs and/or splitter.
I should have said HDMI splitter or switch.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

cpm0813 said:


> Anything specific I need in a splitter for it to hopefully resolve this issue? Any specific models I should look at? Does it matter if there is only the TiVo and TV hooked up and I am not attaching a cable to any other devices?


I have found the once a TiVo fails HDCP for ANY reason it is hard to clear the copyright protection error. Your TV could be blocking the signal because of an HDCP flag. This is posted all over the internet.... A simple TiVo software update could cause the TV conflict. Sorry no easy solutions.

*HDCP errors* generally indicate a *problem* with the physical connection or communication between your device and TV. *HDCP error* can occurs when you play unprotected content on Xbox One. If your HD TV displays an "*HDCP Error*" message, this caused by the TV and source device not communicating correctly.

*HDCP Error Detected*: To play this video, your display and HDMI cables must support High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (*HDCP*). You can also try reconnecting HDMI cables or restarting your display. Try a different HDMI input on your TV.

The list goes on and on.

I had to bypass an AVR direct to TV to get mine to work.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Since you "have been using this TiVo and TV combination for years with no issue until now", the obvious focus should be on any recent changes (including the TV firmware if it is connected to the internet) or hardware failure. If you have not already, try different HDMI ports on the TV; this will work if the actual port on the TV has been damaged.

Unless there is physical damage to the HDMI connection on either device, you should ALWAYS get a picture if you change the Bolt resolution to 480i - that PQ is so poor that they make no attempt to protect it.

The Bolt is NOT a high quality product, and there have been numerous reports of physical damage/failure to the HDMI connection on this ugly plastic box. If you have been moving equipment around and disconnecting cables, I would suspect physical damage to the Bolt. If this is the problem, there is very little chance of fixing it. If your Bolt has lifetime service, you might want to buy a Mini to allow you to continue to use the box.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

I ended up running out to Walmart and picking up an HDMI splitter they had in store. Solved the problem.
Prior to the issues popping up, nothing I can tell had been changed. Had not played with any connections. TV firmware has not updated (I also checked for updates now; there are none).


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Glad to hear that worked.


----------



## markr33 (Dec 20, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> Since you "have been using this TiVo and TV combination for years with no issue until now", the obvious focus should be on any recent changes (including the TV firmware if it is connected to the internet) or hardware failure. If you have not already, try different HDMI ports on the TV; this will work if the actual port on the TV has been damaged.
> 
> Unless there is physical damage to the HDMI connection on either device, you should ALWAYS get a picture if you change the Bolt resolution to 480i - that PQ is so poor that they make no attempt to protect it.
> 
> The Bolt is NOT a high quality product, and there have been numerous reports of physical damage/failure to the HDMI connection on this ugly plastic box. If you have been moving equipment around and disconnecting cables, I would suspect physical damage to the Bolt. If this is the problem, there is very little chance of fixing it. If your Bolt has lifetime service, you might want to buy a Mini to allow you to continue to use the box.


Mine also started doing this a few days ago. There must have been some sort of software change in the TIVO to cause it. I've had the same configuration for years now.

I tested everything that I could. Tried all the HDMI ports ... it's definitely an issue in the Tivo unit. This is VERY annoying.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

This afternoon my son's Bolt suddenly began displaying "HDMI connection not permitted." We turned the Bolt off and disconnected everything. After about ten minutes we put everything back together and it worked normally. 

I'm guessing the act of disconnecting/reconnecting the HDMI cable scrubbed off a bit of oxidation? Just a hunch...


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

cpm0813 said:


> I ended up running out to Walmart and picking up an HDMI splitter they had in store. Solved the problem.
> Prior to the issues popping up, nothing I can tell had been changed. Had not played with any connections. TV firmware has not updated (I also checked for updates now; there are none).


Would you mind sharing the details on the splitter you purchased? (Brand, model etc.) How did you hook it up? Thanks!


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I've had this same tivo error since there was an update. Changed HDMI cables. Have a Samsung RU7100. ...Doesn't happen every time I turn on the TV though. Pretty sure it's a tivo software issue.


----------



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

You would think by now that there would have been a patch to fix this problem but NO!! The only thing that fixed it was to roll back the firmware. I like the old format anyway.


----------



## markr33 (Dec 20, 2002)

VicV_1 said:


> You would think by now that there would have been a patch to fix this problem but NO!! The only thing that fixed it was to roll back the firmware. I like the old format anyway.


How did you roll back the firmware?


----------

